# Can a groomer do this?



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Fezzik needs some tidying up. His hair is the silky variety (THANK GOD!) We could actually do a longer coat. I don't want a full coat but maybe something that is a couple of inches long. With Jack, we just had him trimmed with a '0' clipper attachment so he was very short. I don't know the groomer terminology for a longer coat.

How would I phrase it that I want an 1-2 inch coat without sounding like a babbling idiot? Would it still be a clipper job or would it be a scissor cut? Or will the groomer roll their eyes and tell me that it isn't common?

Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scissor cuts are very uncommon around here, and expensive. Just warning you. You can get a PRETTY long puppy cut with the LONGEST clipper guard available, and then just let it grow out for a long time between clipping.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

How nice to have Karen near you as a reference for what’s in your area!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> How nice to have Karen near you as a reference for what’s in your area!


He.be is the sire of both Fezzik and Ducky!  If Fezzik's "oops" litter hadn't happened, the Panda/He.be litter wouldn't have happened either, because He.be would not have had his health testing done. He.be's breeder is a good friend of mine.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It makes me wish there were more Havanese people near me. I think there are just a little north. When I was younger my best friends were from Mass/NH and Vermont so I have a very romanticized view of New England. I imagine all of your Havanese running with backdrops of beautiful trees and scenery and you meeting up to swap groomer referrals and that seems like the life!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> It makes me wish there were more Havanese people near me. I think there are just a little north. When I was younger my best friends were from Mass/NH and Vermont so I have a very romanticized view of New England. I imagine all of your Havanese running with backdrops of beautiful trees and scenery and you meeting up to swap groomer referrals and that seems like the life!


Well, we do have LOTS of trees. Any patch of ground not mowed regularly turns back into woods pretty fast! LOL!


----------

